# 7 month old feeding



## armauro

My 7 month old pup is a little on the thin side- I am now feeding him 5 cups per day od Fromms large breed puppy food- in 3 meals 2/1.5/1.5 cups. He is always hungary. Bag call for 4 cups.
Also noticed that his late afternoon poop is usually cowpies. This I am sensitive to because I just lost my 3.5 year old gsd to IBD and its complications.


----------



## JKlatsky

That sounds like ALOT of kibble. Especially since the kibble is a fairly high calorie quality food. 

The afternoon cowpie could be because it's too much food. When we over feed our dogs too much they can't absorb it all and they produce pudding poop. Exercise can also cause poop to become loose if he has a big run before he produces that poop. If poop is consistently loose and he continues to loose weight there is the possibility of parasites, or he's not properly absorbing his food- so you could look into EPI. 

Does he just feel a little thin, or is actually clinically too thin? The reason I ask is that MANY GSDs at that age go through a thin and lanky stage that is appropriate for their development. Tag went through a period where we called him Skeletor because he felt so thin under his coat. This is Tag at 10 months...You can see that he's pretty thin and not at all filled out.









Cade (on left) was skinny at that age too. 









Anka was also pretty thin. AND she didn't want to eat. If I tried to feed her more, she just wouldn't eat it. Sort of to say "No thank you, I've had enough"










Argos was not. But that was because I fed him like he was a Christmas goose. He was actually a little fat


----------



## ZAYDA

Thin is good and @6-8 months you sprout up quite a bit so he may just look thinner to you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I wouldn't worry about it, some dogs are ALWAYS hungry. I have found with the males I've had, they mature late, and usually have what I call "the uglies",,long lean lanky, until around 1.5 - 2 years old. 

Mine at that age and now as an adult gets 2 cups twice a day, she'd eat a whole bag if I let her


----------



## armauro

I would call him thin and lanky- body looks small in relation to his tall legs


----------



## JakodaCD OA

those males especially, do all kinds of wonky things when growing,,heads big, compared to body, long legs that don't fit ) 

I'll never forget one of my previous gsd's, Jake, many moons ago,,I had taken a picture of him with this huge knuckle bone in his mouth, a standing pic of him turning looking at me, I thought MY GOD, good thing the AC knows me cause that dawg looks so malnourished it isn't funny LOL,,espec with this big ole bone in his mouth LOL. Everything finally caught up with itself and he filled out when he was around 2


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Best would be to post some pictures so we can see. Out in the sun is best, from the side and even from the top looking down. The ones people posted to show their fit and lean pups are good angles.


----------



## kidkhmer

Karma is 7 months and looks more gangly than thin !  Her legs just seem impossibly long sometimes when I look at her and when I wash her my god she looks like an over-sized sewer rat. Check out the legs here !!! ;










I had to get her heart-worm shot done the other day at the vet and I mentioned she was a bit of a fussy eater and asked is she was tracking OK on the scales. She weighed in at 23kg which he said is just fine apparently. I am guessing when her body matures a bit more she will grow into/onto her legs LOL. Karma looks very similar in build to Tag and Anka in their photos but then I also got this shot on the weekend and she looks awesome !










Do you feed your dog ANY raw meat ? I think it is important when they are growing to get some beef and eggs etc.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

Kaiser is also very thin at 7 months. He is slowly but surely gaining weight the vet says. It just takes time..


----------



## mohammed omer

Hello
I have 7 months old gsd she is not eating well , morning I give her 2 cup dry food royal canin , afternoon want to feed I see still the food leftover in evening I give raw food lamb heart liver lung , sometime she eat some time she want each day raw food I change chicken neck, lamb meat , tripe , liver, et c. Any sugg estion pls feel free. 
Omer


----------



## BoltvonAfrica

I have a skinny 6 month old, I've just started him on the Royal Canin GSD junior. He is about 21 inches and 20kg.

I am hoping he will sprout up. His dad was tall and thin, mum quite small.


----------



## Ian Douglas

mohammed omer said:


> Hello
> I have 7 months old gsd she is not eating well , morning I give her 2 cup dry food royal canin , afternoon want to feed I see still the food leftover in evening I give raw food lamb heart liver lung , sometime she eat some time she want each day raw food I change chicken neck, lamb meat , tripe , liver, et c. Any sugg estion pls feel free.
> Omer



You can feed a lot of different type of raw, all chicken parts are good if raw, beef, pork, kangaroo, emu, veal, fish such as salmon or sardines, turkey, lamb shanks, beef or pork ribs, duck, well basically all raw meat is good but try leave out those that they have too much fat, you can also find BARF which some come in a shape of sausages.


----------



## WNGD

5 year old thread.

But many many owners think their dogs are either too small or too skinny at 7 months. They're often well within breed standard if they're small-ish or can look really lean and bony having just gone through a major growth spurt.

Rogan is still lean and bony at almost 12 months but doesn't look grossly underfed any more. More often than not, just keep up quality food and exercise and they'll turn into exactly what they were supposed to.


----------

